# مكتبة صور مقصوصة لاستخدامها فى الفوتوشوب



## Coptic4Ever2 (17 مايو 2012)

سلام ونعمة للجميع​ 
الموضوع ده هحط فيه اكبر تمجمع للصورة المقصوصة 
لاستخدامها فى التصميمات فى الفوتوشوب​ 
وهتكون الصورة مفتوحة للتعامل معاها بسهولة 
وهتكون بصيغة *png* *وبجوده عاليه* حتى يتعامل معاها بكل سهولة فى الفوتوشوب​ 
وهتكون الصورة من كل الانواع تم قص جزء كبير منها وجارى رفعها 
وجارى قص الباقى​ 
وفى كمان جزء منها اطارات وخلفيات وهتكون برضة مفتوحة لسهولة التعامل​ 
وممكن كمان للى عاوز يقص جزء من الصورة برحتك ​ 
برجاء التثبيت​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (17 مايو 2012)

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/760740577.png​ 






 
http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/4049028651.png​ 






 


http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/9457249999.png​ 








 
http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/7671781005.png​ 






 
http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/1921633942.png​ 








 
http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/7424133135.png​ 







http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/5585222430.png​ 






http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/9843774028.png​ 






http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/500136269.png​ 






http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/3996967314.png​ 








http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/8674444714.png​ 










http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/1005865237.png​ 






http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/883248178.png​ 






http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/62838788.png​ 






http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/7676921999.png​ 






http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/3695416697.png​ 






http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/4906396130.png​ 







http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/3772735758.png​ 







http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/5190565283.png​ 






http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/1712819710.png​ 







http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/439064442.png​ 







http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/8845353974.png​ 









http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/2594619458.png








http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/1943993372.png









http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/7777067823.png​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (17 مايو 2012)

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/2123790169.png​ 







http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/2031817426.png​ 







http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/7674924703.png​ 








http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/1103047793.png​ 







http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/1300975005.png​ 







http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/4760028254.png​ 








http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/5390680623.png​ 








http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/5570275485.png​ 









http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/3754356913.png​ 







 

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/9563330877.png







http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/6541186706.png








http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/9709380525.png








http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/7472160337.png









http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/733996750.png








http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/8523919763.png









http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/2556947511.png









http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/7055200557.png









http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/3374131917.png









http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/4141532522.png​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (17 مايو 2012)

*العذراء مريم*​ 







http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/8962280834.png​ 






http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/4222122710.png​ 








http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/9729858245.png​ 







http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/3147275354.png​ 







 
http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/5254046763.png​ 







http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/5302733555.png​ 








http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/1643301141.png​ 








http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/9001039401.png​ 








http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/9986319476.png​ 







http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/2083176802.png​ 








http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/3944405671.png​ 









http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/8571495749.png​ 








http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/9143720236.png​ 








http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/2548283999.png​ 







http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/8323666243.png​ 









http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/2608402618.png​ 









http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/5859867325.png​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (17 مايو 2012)

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/3096402259.png









http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/6477580196.png








http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/9689613245.png








http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/8405066332.png









http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/7823140425.png









http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/783279682.png









http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/64831255.png









http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/6653235633.png










http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/5927218738.png










http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/974092986.png










http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/1184762306.png










http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/6919628935.png










http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/6741247936.png










http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/5299872881.png
​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (17 مايو 2012)

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/5557280685.png​ 






 
http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/4117627870.png​ 







http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/3350421534.png​ 








http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/9784928904.png​ 







http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/8330656629.png​ 








http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/4961635121.png​ 








http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/572533784.png​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (17 مايو 2012)

*خلفيات واطارات*​ 
*



*
*http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/4179755444.png*​ 




*



*
*http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/9537162366.png*​ 




*



*
http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/7162817218.png​ 





*



*
*http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/5918112015.png*​ 




*



*
*http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/8302136422.png*​ 





*



*
*http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/135908676.png*​ 




*



*
*http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/1852745497.png*​ 


*



*​ 
*http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/7562875240.png*​ 




*



*
*http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/3433093866.png*​ 






*



*
*http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/5269512175.png*​ 





*



*
*http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/1059340769.png*​ 







*



*
*http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/5792001117.png*​ 






*



*
*http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/8188615408.png*​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (17 مايو 2012)

للرفع


----------



## المفدى بالدم (17 مايو 2012)

موضوع جميل يا احلى اخ 
ربنا يبارك تعبك ​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (17 مايو 2012)

المفدى بالدم قال:


> موضوع جميل يا احلى اخ
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك تعبك ​


 
اشكرا اخى الحبيب على مرورك ويارب الصور تعجبك

انتظر فى صورة رائعة تحت الشغل والرفع​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (21 مايو 2012)

تم رفع مجموعة صور للقديسين ومجموعة من الخلفيات والاطارات ... 
وجارى تجهيز الباقى ورفعهم ​


----------



## Bent el Massih (22 مايو 2012)

*رووووعة اخي
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 مايو 2012)

حاول تتعلم القص بالـ pen tool
ولما تعمل feather ميكونش اكتر من 2 أو 1.5 على حسب ريزليوشن الصورة
انا شايف كل الصور ريزليوشن تعبان ، فخلي ال feather يكون 1

ربنا يباركك


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (22 مايو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> حاول تتعلم القص بالـ pen tool
> ولما تعمل feather ميكونش اكتر من 2 أو 1.5 على حسب ريزليوشن الصورة
> انا شايف كل الصور ريزليوشن تعبان ، فخلي ال feather يكون 1
> 
> ربنا يباركك


 
*شكـــــــــرا ليك*​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (22 مايو 2012)

karima قال:


> *رووووعة اخي​*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويعوض تعب محبتك*​


 
شكرا ليكى على التشجيع  ومرورك الغالى

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (23 مايو 2012)

مجهوووووود رائع جداااا

ربنا يباركك

لو ممكن ترفع الصور دول مضغوطين ف ملف واحد 

سلام الرب يكون معاك​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 مايو 2012)

مجهود رائع جدا يا شريك الخدمه ,,
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يونيو 2012)

*ايه الروووووووووعة دى 

يثبت علشان الكل يستفاد 
ومنتظرين المزيد

ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويعوض تعبك 
*​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (19 يونيو 2012)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> مجهوووووود رائع جداااا​
> 
> ربنا يباركك​
> لو ممكن ترفع الصور دول مضغوطين ف ملف واحد ​
> ...


 
شكرا ليك على المرور الغالى 

وجارى تنفيذ طلبك .... 

وهيتحط اللينك فى المشاركات


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (19 يونيو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> مجهود رائع جدا يا شريك الخدمه ,,
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


 
شكرا ليك يا كبير ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------

